# Plant stores



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Where do you buy your plants online? 

My LFS has a limited selection and I would like to plant my divided 10g.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I only have one LFS where I like the plants, and they are pretty restricted in the plant range.

So I mainly buy online, and have been very pleased with the plants I receive.

Which country are you?
I am in the UK and tend to use Awuariumgardens, but that is no use to you if you live elsewhere.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Oops! Typo.
That is Aquariumgardens, not awariumgardens.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Aquarium plant Factory for online or Wet plants on line. I've bought from both and have been greatly satisfied. If you go with American Plant Factory Send RussellTheShihTzu a private message, she has a discount code for all Betta fish members,


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

I've purchased from BucePlant.com. They're based out of California.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks! 
@bluesamphire You should be able to see my location under my avatar, I'm from california, USA 
I haven't kept buce before, are they easy?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

My two favorites are Mainam on Amazon, and Aquarium Plants Factory.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

trahana said:


> Thanks!
> @bluesamphire You should be able to see my location under my avatar


Thanks, but that doesn’t show on my phone screen.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I ended up purchasing from Buceplants, I'm eager to see the selection I get! Mostly because I bought the buce starter pack, so the exact plants I get are up in the air.


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

There's also Aquatic Arts if you're ever looking for more diversity in selection. I've purchased plants and fish from them and it's always high quality with excellent (and eco friendly!) packaging for shipping. They sell online via their website and I've seen things being sold from them from amazon too but with less selection than their site.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I received my Buceplants.com order and everything was in great condition! I purchased a nymphaea tiger lotus and am rather excited to see how well it does(every 48 hours it has already sprouted a new leaf). My girl Shimmer will have it in her section of the tank, since I think the contrasting turquoise Betta and red speckled plant will look good together.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Old Dog 59 said:


> Aquarium plant Factory for online or Wet plants on line. I've bought from both and have been greatly satisfied. If you go with American Plant Factory Send RussellTheShihTzu a private message, she has a discount code for all Betta fish members,


Did you get Duckweed hitchhikers in your Wetplants order? They told me it's possible and I wondered just *how* possible.

I like Buce Plants, too. Great CS and product. Unfortunately, I can't grow Buce for beans. Must be something about my parameters.

I also have a Betta Fish code for Planted Aquariums Central. ;-)


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I did not get any hitchhikers in the wet plant order thank heavens, Maybe I just got lucky. LOL I was very satisfied with the shipment. However it never made it into any of my tanks. It was the same week of the 75 gal. disaster. So my son got all the plants for the 55 I was going to set up. :frown2: I have seen his new 55 (my new 55) and the plants really are doing very well.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like Buce Plants, too. Great CS and product. Unfortunately, I can't grow Buce for beans. Must be something about my parameters.



I've heard they are hardy, easy keepers(a bit like anubias), what happened?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

trahana said:


> I've heard they are hardy, easy keepers(a bit like anubias), what happened?


I don't know??? They were in the same tank with Anubias, crypts, swords, etc, which all thrived. They received the same care, light, etc. I bought from two sources so it wasn't the source.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I don't know??? They were in the same tank with Anubias, crypts, swords, etc, which all thrived. They received the same care, light, etc. I bought from two sources so it wasn't the source.


I've also heard they can melt the leaves like crypts from even changing from one tank to another in the same place, but if you keep the rizome it can regrow?


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

My personal favorite is AquariumPlantsCenter on Etsy. I also really like Aquatic Arts online.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I've added AquariumPlantCenter to my favorite list, they have a nice selection of floaters!


----------

